# Flowplayer in Webseite einbinden



## Discoverer (4. März 2011)

hallo ihrs,

das thema sagt es ja schon. ich würde gerne den flowplayer in meine webseite einbinden.

am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich den player bzw. das anzuzeigende video innerhalb eines newsartikels einstellen könnte, also wie folgt:

überschrift

textteil 1

video (ähnlich youtube) (kein link)

textteil 2

ich habe mir versucht die englische installationsanleitung (http://flowplayer.org/documentation/installation/index.html) des flowplayers durchzulesen und versucht es mit meinen doch eher bescheidenen php kenntnissen zu verstehen. ich stoße hierbei leider an meine grenzen und bitte euch daher um mithilfe.

über eine laienhafte erklärung, wie ich ein solches video einbinden kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. März 2011)

Weiß nicht, was hier das Einbetten eines Mediaplayers in ein (X)HTML-Webdokuments mit PHP zu tun hat :suspekt:

PHP ist in dieser Anleitung auch garnicht das Thema, sondern lediglich etwas HTML- und JS-Code, der übersichtlich in kleinen Portionen und nachvollziehbar erläutert wird.

Und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes befinden sich neben der genannten Dokumentation zahllose Demos für alle erdenklichen Aufgabenstellungen / Anwendungsfälle incl. ihrer zugehörigen Quellcode-Angaben.

Mit _copy & paste_ weißt du doch sicher umzugehen.


----------



## Oklino (4. April 2011)

na das is ja mal ne richtig hilfreiche antwort die ich auf einer seite namens "tutorials.de" finden will. Am besten machen wir das jetzt immer so! Jemand stellt eine Frage und wir verweisen einfach auf andere Seiten.  Das gefällt den Gründern dieses Portals sicher richtig gut!

@Discoverer:
ich bin auch neu auf dem Gebiet Flash-Player und lese mich gerade rein. Wenn ich verstanden habe wie alles funktioniert(was hoffentlich nicht allzu lange dauert), komme ich nochmal auf diesen Thread zurück und schreibe dir ob bzw. wie man das Ganze zum Laufen bekommt...

EDIT:
So, ich hab schonmal die Demo vom Flowplayer hochgeladen, aber das Video wird nicht abgespielt... lokal ja... online nein... *ächz*... dauert wohl noch


----------



## Discoverer (5. April 2011)

> na das is ja mal ne richtig hilfreiche antwort die ich auf einer seite namens "tutorials.de" finden will. Am besten machen wir das jetzt immer so! Jemand stellt eine Frage und wir verweisen einfach auf andere Seiten. Das gefällt den Gründern dieses Portals sicher richtig gut!



@ oklino: da spricht mir jemand aus dem herzen!

ich bin dir jetzt schon mal sehr dankbar für dein engagement. es ist immer wieder traurig, wenn man in einem forum eine frage stellt und antworten wie diese von spicelab erhält.

eigentlich sollte die funktion eines forums die gegenseitige hilfe und unterstützung sein. sicher mögen es manchmal für den einen oder anderen banale fragen sein, aber jeder hat irgendwann mal angefangen und ist über jede hilfestellung dankbar. wüsste ich im übrigen die antwort auf meine frage, hätte ich sie hier nicht gestellt und mit strg c und strg v kenne ich mich aus...

vielen dank nochmal für den kleinen lichtblick oklino!


----------



## Oklino (13. April 2011)

Hallo Discoverer!

sorry dass es so lange gedauert hat, aber ich habe "nebenbei" noch eine vollzeitstelle als Refurbisher in einem IT-Systemhaus und von daher nur wenig Zeit für meine anderen Baustellen. Aaaalso das mit dem Flowplayer ist ziemlich einfach 

Fangen wir mal ganz am Anfang an!

Du brauchst eine (X)HTML Seite. PHP ist erst einmal völlig nebensächlich, es sei denn du willst zum beispiel je nachdem auf welcher seite man sich befindet andere videos als quellen einbinden.


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="flowplayer-3.2.6.min.js"></script>
```
Hiermit binden wir erstmal die javascripts für den player ein. Das kommt in den "HEAD" bereich deines HTML dokuments.



```
<a href="http://pseudo01.hddn.com/vod/demo.flowplayervod/flowplayer-700.flv" style="display:block;width:200px;height:142px" id="player"> 
</a> 
<script>
	  flowplayer("player", "../flowplayer-3.2.7.swf");
</script>
```
den oberen teil brauchst du um den player zu platzieren. die URL tauscht du gegen den Pfad deines Flash-Videos aus. Natürlich musst du noch die maße des playerfensters deinen wünschen bzw. anforderungen anpassen. der player skaliert das video automatisch runter. das heißt wenn du ein video in 800x600 als quelle hast, verkleinert er das problemlos auf 400x300, wenn du das als width und height festlegst.
das script danach initialisiert laut manual den player.

und tadaaaaaa fertig. Wie man nun noch den autostart der videos deaktiviert und die einzelnen steuerelemente (play, zeitleiste etc.) verändert habe ich noch nicht rausgesucht. aber die funktionen bzw. eigenschaften dafür findest du sicherlich in der
"flowplayer-3.2.6.min.js".

Du kannst übrigens auch alle für den player relevanten dateien ins gleiche verzeichnis packen, musst dann aber natürlich die pfade in deinen HTML dokumenten und eventuell im javascript ändern (da war ich noch nicht bei, wie gesagt: wenig zeit gerade...)


Nachwort:
Mein Vorredner hat ja so oft betont wie toll alles dokumentiert ist... das stimmt natürlich! Es ist wirklich alles erstklassig kommentiert. Aber nur auf Englisch. Für mich kein Problem, aber andere Menschen, die gerne mal eine Seite bauen wollen, müssen nicht zwingend fließend Englisch sprechen können, sofern sie das Ganze nicht beruflich machen okay? Und bevor man sich bei Google n Wolf sucht und unter 100 Ergebnissen 99 belanglose Meinungen findet, kann man doch wohl einfach mal in einem Forum mit erfahrenen Entwicklern seine Frage stellen.
Es gibt zum Beispiel auch im ganzen Netz KEINE lückenlose Anleitung dafür wie man übers Netzwerk Refurbisher Versionen (spezielle Lizenz) von Windows XP inkl. Treibern mit dem Microsoft Preinstallation Kit installiert. Selbst im Manual von MS stehen XX Verschiedene Szenarien aber nicht das, was wir zum Beispiel in der Firma vorliegen haben.
Das halt nochmal zum Thema Dokus und selbst suchen...


----------



## Discoverer (13. April 2011)

hallo oklino,

vielen dank für deine antwort! ich musste erst mal schauen, was ein "refurbisher" eigentlich ist bzw. was zu seinem aufgabengebiet gehört. wiki hat mir dabei geholfen 

ich werde den von dir zur verfügung gestellten code die tage mal in einen meiner newsartikel einstellen und mal schauen, wie erfolgreich ich mit der integration des videos bin.

ich halte dich / euch auf dem laufenden.

in jedem fall noch einmal vielen dank, dass du mich nicht vergessen hast.


----------



## Discoverer (18. April 2011)

Also, ich habs versucht so einzubinden, wie du es geschrieben hast.

der code als solches wird angenommen, jedoch ist das video im newsartikel nicht sichtbar. man sieht nur die hintergrundgrafik der webseite, so als würde es keinen newsinhalt geben. wenn man jedoch mit der maus über den newsartikel scrollt, erscheint fast zufällig ein weißer rahmen in der vorher festgelegten größe, der erahnen lässt, dass dort ein inhalt, nämlich das video hinterlegt ist.

wenn man jetzt auf den rahmen klickt, startet in einem neuen fenster das video, überdimensional groß und ohne richtigen player (start,stop funktion).

eine übersicht der möglichen befehle habe ich übrigens hier gefunden: klick

ansonsten würde ich den code, den ich in den newsartikel eingefügt habe, zu kontroll- und analysezwecken hier mal posten 


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="flowplayer-3.2.6.min.js"></script>
<a href="http://www.sternenheer.eu/videos/hdro.swf" style="display:block;width:200px;height:142px" id="player"> 
</a> 
<script>
	  flowplayer("player", "http://www.sternenheer.eu/flowplayer/flowplayer-3.2.7.swf");
</script>
```


----------

